# What do you think about these?



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm getting a set of these put on hopefully tomorrow. Just wondering what you guys think of them???


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cheers awsome dude


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

nice... what size are they. i was looking at foose wheels and couldn't find any that would fit.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

Wow, I don't like the look of the Speedsters on Goats, but those are awesome! What are they called?


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Can you hook me up with the link where I may get them too ?


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice. Looks like a chrome version of the AZA Z1's, with a slightler larger spoke. Are they staggered, and what size are you getting?


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

They look good but they would suck to clean!


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Virus E said:


> They look good but they would suck to clean!


That's what I thought when I bought my Z1's, but they're actually easier to clean than those stock monstrosities.


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the thumbs up. They are 19x8.5 all the way around, but you can get them staggered with a 9.5 in the back. They come in the same widths in an 18 inch too. The cool thing about them is the crome spoke in the middle of each part of the star can be taken out and switched with a black spoke that comes with the rims. That way you can switch it up a bit. I think the black accents will look awesome on my torrid red.


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is the link where you can order them... http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/FOOF12898521.htm

I am getting mine from a local shop here. The price on the website is about $1900 for just rims. I got rims and tires for $2150. Hopefully I can post some pics by the weekend


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I would get the 9.5's in back, with some drag bags you could throw some meat in the back and start actually hookin' up from a dig. Pretty pricey, but I think they rock.


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

Got them on today but my digital camera isn't working right. I might have to use my phone but I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

Here they are with a fresh wash. Didn't even move the bucket and hose out of the picsarty:


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

Any rubbing issues? What are the offsets?


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

no rubbing with a +45 offset all the way around.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

that website says they fit a 2003 GTO!


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Take a pic w/ the center post in black!!! They look good!!!


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

one day when I'm bored I'll switch to black. I just don't feel like pulling them all off right now.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

sweet!!


----------

